# Forest Service needs an OVERHAUL



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My dad went riding his horse up Wash Canyon just below Nebo looking for elk since he has a late season elk tag. The Forest Service put a fence with a gate so that no one can get up there. Its not Private property, but its all wilderness area so my Dad called the Forest Service and just started a hornets nest with them.

Why is the Forest Service blocking access to wilderness areas by horse back?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

because they are punks. There are some nice guys and gals that work for them. then there soem realy a holes to.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't even get me started with the Forest Circus!

They have developed a new plan and that is close everything off. They will wait for someone to sue them and watch the person falter as they put them through all of the red tape bull crap and watch the guys money recources depleit until he is broke and can fight them no more. The crazy thing is they fight us with our own hard worked for money. They call it thier land. It is OUR land and we want it back!

The district ranger job should be an office that is run for and we can vote the right guy in. There is way too much granola going on in that office.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

go to forestcircus.com and you'll find some fun things.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well My dad is a State Delegate so he knows a lot of people he can talk to about the problem. They shouldnt be blocking access to wilderness areas. There should have a space wide enough for a horse to get through.


----------

